# Acer smartphone repairs



## will93 (Feb 7, 2011)

hi all,
i broke my phone today, dropped it down the toilet it now wont turn on or hold charge. its an acer liquid s100 and i cant find anywhere that does repairs...
any ideas??


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi will and welcome to TSF :wave:

The 1st thing to do is to remove the battery and SIM-card, along with as many covers etc. as possible.

If possible, get a bottle of 'de-ionised' water from a local car-spares shop (It's pure distilled water, used for topping-up car-batteries'. Pour just enough into a clean bowl to cover your phone, then gently shake the phone in the water for a few minutes.

I know that seems a bit backwards, but it will help dilute and remove any bleach or toilet-cleaning chemical residues that will damage the phone's internal gubbins, along with any minerals in the mains-water.

After agitating the phone for a few minutes, pat it dry as much as possible using a hand/paper-towel(s), then place the phone in a warm, dry place for 48 hours - An airing-cupboard is ideal, or above but NOT on a radiator. Also, do NOT use a hair-dryer to speed things up.

Whilst the phone is drying out, it might be an idea to say a prayer or 2 - There's no guarantee the phone will work, just a good chance. After a couple of days to dry out, re-assemble the phone and hope.....


----------

